# Kindlers on Facebook?



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Who all has a Facebook presence?

Thought it might be interesting for those that want to be even more connected to others that share their Kindle obsession.

I'll start.

You can find me at http://www.facebook.com/robertlc

If you send me a friend request, please make sure to mention KindleBoards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I am on Facebook: www.facebook.com/sue.walsh


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

www.facebook.com/corypatrick


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

I've got 3 new friends already.

Also, if you do request a connection and go by a different username on here, say what it is!

This could be fun.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Mine is http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=599789601&ref=name

Melissa


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm under Avalon Newell.  Put it in search and then request my friendship if you want.  I'm a Kindle member there and also for the DX.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/embranch


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Have any of you installed the "Visual Bookshelf" application on your Facebook? It's super fun. You can keep track of all the books you and your friends are reading/have read, write reviews, engage in discussions. I highly recommend it. Just search "Visual Bookshelf" in the search bar and install it. It will automatically show all your friends that are already partaking in the fun.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm at 

www.facebook.com/marti.lewis

I've been friend requesting people on this page.

Marti


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> Have any of you installed the "Visual Bookshelf" application on your Facebook? It's super fun. You can keep track of all the books you and your friends are reading/have read, write reviews, engage in discussions. I highly recommend it. Just search "Visual Bookshelf" in the search bar and install it. It will automatically show all your friends that are already partaking in the fun.


I've been using weRead, just because it was the first book app I saw on FB. Same idea, though...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Just sent friend requests to all who've posted here prior to me.
I don't have a user name, so just search for me as Carol Garner


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I am www.facebook.com/krissynae


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm here on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/mona.swearingen?ref=profile


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

mine is : http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=100000167797119&ref=profile


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am under Anne Dixon on facebook. Make sure you put you are from the kindle boards.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm rather addicted to Facebook. I recently had to give up my FarmTown farm. Virtual planting and harvesting was interfering with real-life weeding and harvesting. And with writing. And cooking supper. And...

Anyway, I'd love to friend anyone from the KindleBoards. 

http://www.facebook.com/rjkeller

I've got a Waiting For Spring fanpage there, too, for anyone who might be interested:

http://www.facebook.com/rjkeller#/pages/Waiting-For-Spring


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I am Brenda Burton Megel on FB. 

I tried the link for the Waiting for Spring Fan page, but it went nowhere. I loved that book!  And just sent you a friend request too.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Oops! It might help if I copy the entire link before pasting it...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/pages/Waiting-For-Spring/111761142032?ref=ts

(Thanks for letting me know!!  )


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Facebook me - F1Wild


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> Have any of you installed the "Visual Bookshelf" application on your Facebook? It's super fun. You can keep track of all the books you and your friends are reading/have read, write reviews, engage in discussions. I highly recommend it. Just search "Visual Bookshelf" in the search bar and install it. It will automatically show all your friends that are already partaking in the fun.


I've been trying to use this app, but it doesn't recognize a lot of my books...tried 3 so far.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm on there as Cindy Wallace. Would love to add any of you as my friend. Just add Kindle Board to your message, as others have said.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Cindy, do you have a link to your page? I did a search and there are quite a few Cindy Wallace's. I'd hate to friend the wrong person.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I couldn't find F1Wild in facebook either when I did a search.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I couldn't find F1Wild in facebook either when I did a search.


When I do a search with _f1wild _I appear. Try the whole enchilada name: Debi Jackson Voigts Murphy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Cindy, do you have a link to your page? I did a search and there are quite a few Cindy Wallace's. I'd hate to friend the wrong person.


I feel silly admitting this, but I can't find anything that shows my facebook link. I'm in the Kansas City area, but I'll go ahead and find you, rj. There's a picture of me on mine. I'm older, have short hair, am overweight ( ), and am wearing glasses. I'll try to find you.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I feel silly admitting this, but I can't find anything that shows my facebook link. I'm in the Kansas City area, but I'll go ahead and find you, rj. There's a picture of me on mine. I'm older, have short hair, am overweight (?), and am wearing glasses. I'll try to find you.


I found you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I found Cindy through RJ's friend list.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I found Cindy through RJ's friend list.


Good way to do it. Just found and confirmed you!


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I just sent friend requests to everyone I could locate - if I missed you, find me:

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=Cindy+Wallace&init=quick#/lahubbard1?ref=profile

I am starting to see the beauty of Facebook!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm a FaceBook n00b, but I believe this link will get you to me:

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1739987654

PS: Figured I should mention my page is not under the name NogDog, but the name Charles Reace, just so you know you got tot the right place.  Please identify yourself as a Kindler if requesting a connection.

PPS: I've been promoted to a Facebook almost-power-user: you can access my page at http://www.facebook.com/charles.reace now.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/elmore.hammes

Please mention Kindleboards if you add me.

Thanks,
Elmore


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I've sent requests to anyone who had links - for those who aren't sure what to post, once you are logged in to your FaceBook account click the Profile tab and copy the URL from that page.
Elmore


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm here http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1335908308&ref=profile on FB


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/susan.r.tregoning


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Ummmm.... I'm going to try again. I _hope_ this gets you to me.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=1630658820&ref=profile


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks to all who have found me. I've been so busy with school that I've hardly had time to be on the computer (for fun, anyway), so haven't made an attempt to find those of you who haven't found me. Hope to be able to do that soon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

A quick question:  How did my FB friends find me?  Did you use the F1Wild or my full name, Debi Jackson Voigts Murphy?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> A quick question: How did my FB friends find me? Did you use the F1Wild or my full name, Debi Jackson Voigts Murphy?


full name


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Me too.  I used your full name to find you.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Full name, huh?  Wow, what a royal PITA!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Full name here, too. But....I did find you in my first search using F1Wild. It's just that _other_ people also popped up and I wasn't sure which was you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm on Facebook too...my name is Brittay O'Neal.  Be careful, its not Brittany...everyone thinks it has a letter "n".  My profile picture is my son holding up my ultra sound pic.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I'm Bren Sugar on facebook


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the adds. Anyone else who wishes to add me feel free.


----------

